# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Building Code Australia FREE online from 2015

## Random Username

Just in case you hadn't heard about this... 
As part of whole-of-government/COAG reforms, the National Construction Code (formerly the Building Code of Australia) will be available free online from next year, so you'll no longer need to spend an extra minute or two in Google finding an 'accidently-stored-on-a-non-access-controlled-website' copy.  "Future online editions, commencing with the NCC 2015, will be made  freely available with the release of a pre-registration process  commencing from 1 December 2014. From 1 February 2015 registered users  will have access to a free preview of NCC 2015 online and PDF prior to  its adoption date of 1 May." 
"As of NCC 2015, the ABCB will no  longer produce hard copy versions of the NCC.  Instead users have the  option of printing the complete NCC set or individual volumes from the  digital download files. Printing has also been enabled within the online  service. Alternatively individuals can arrange for a printed copy to be  purchased through their local print/copy shop for personal use from the  digital download files available from the ABCB website. Each of these  options will be available as of 1 February 2015 as a preview to the 1  May adoption date."  ABCB - The next instalment in Building Regulatory Reform

----------


## OBBob

> ... 'accidently-stored-on-a-non-access-controlled-website' copy.

  
Bahahahahaha

----------


## paddyjoy

Great news!

----------


## shauck

Almost meaningless unless they do the same with Aus standards

----------


## paddyjoy

> Almost meaningless unless they do the same with Aus standards

  It's better than nothing but I agree the standards should be free to everyone.

----------


## shauck

> It's better than nothing but I agree the standards should be free to everyone.

  Yes. better than nothing.  
To have standards available would mean being able to check on things/trades that I don't do myself and can't afford to own standards for. It would be awesome.

----------

